# launching at docklands in melb?



## Vicfisha (Jan 26, 2010)

does anyone know where are some locations to launch for access to the yarra river / docklands area to chase bream round the pontoons and jetties?
only asking because iv only been fishing at mornington in my new yak and its about an hour and 15 minute drive from my house in the north east suburbs.
cheers


----------



## Fil (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't really help you with the launching but I feel you pain with the driving distance I'm in Bundoora.


----------



## Vicfisha (Jan 26, 2010)

glad someones feelin the same pain im in eltham


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi Vicfisha,
Yep, as in the yarra bash psot, this is still the best/nearest launch to docklands and gives easy access to all the bream holding pylons you could possibly want.
It is used by the dragon boat clubs & the shed there has public tolets & showers! There is a roller on the end of the pontoon, so launching & retrieving is a snap!

http://www.nearmap.com/?ll=-37.818939,1 ... d=20100107

Now, put up a trip in vic trips & lets go chuck some $20 hardbodies at bits of wood!


----------



## Vicfisha (Jan 26, 2010)

looks like a good launch spot. now just got to find the time to fish it and someone to fish with, not fishing water that busy bymyself, not with only 4 trips in my yak so far... maybe in a couple of weeks?


----------



## outbackdan (Jun 21, 2009)

I would be keen to hit up a fish around docklands anytime. Just let me no when cheers dan. 0431 301 467.


----------



## Isokaze (Sep 27, 2008)

I am keen for a bream bash around the docklands as well .. saying that maybe the bream in the yarra or maribyrnong are easier to get


----------



## outbackdan (Jun 21, 2009)

Well i don't no the place well but bream fishing is always a good. just let us no isokaze I'm always up for a challenge


----------

